# Skype et webcam



## flippy (1 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour. Je suis sur SL avec Skype 5.1. Mon problème vient du fait que je vois bien mon interlocuteur mais si je clique de mon côté sur le symbole _webcam_ ("Activer la vidéo"), le petit rectangle s'affiche bien en bas à droite mais la roue tourne désespérément sans que rien ne se passe . Si je lance FaceTime, celui-ci me demande de le configurer ("créer un compte"). Or je veux que ce soit uniquement Skype qui lance la webcam. Je signale qu'au niveau des prefs vidéo de Skype, la caméra reconnue est bien _Caméra FaceTime HD (intégrée)_. J'aimerais bien savoir où ça bugue (quel autre réglage j'oublie de faire)............... :rose:


----------



## flippy (2 Novembre 2012)

En gros je résume : pourquoi Skype ne reconnaît pas la webcam intégrée de l'iMac (un 21.5 sous SL) ?


----------



## Polo35230 (2 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Bon, j'y connais pas grand chose dans tout ça!
Mais le Candide que je suis se pose la question suivante:
Pourquoi dans Skype, si on veut utiliser la caméra intégrée de l'iMac, dans les préférences Skype configurer "Caméra Facetime", et ne pas mettre simplement "iSight intégrée".
J'ai sûrement rien compris. Ma réponse me semble trop simple...


----------



## flippy (2 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour. En fait dans les prefs _vidéo_ de Skype, je n'ai *pas d'autre choix* dans le menu déroulant que la _caméra FaceTime HD_  (tu ne peux pas rentrer manuellement un type de webcam) 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h39 ----------

Petite précision : le son passe par des enceintes (branché sur entrée _casque_). Cela a-t-il une influence sur le fait que la vidéo venant de mon côté ne marche pas ???


----------



## Polo35230 (2 Novembre 2012)

J'ai compris. La Caméra FaceTime intégrée HD, c'est sur les nouveaux iMac. J'ai une vieillerie...
Donc, le choix de la caméra est bon.
Pour moi, la conf audio dans Skype ne peut pas gêner la Vidéo.
Quand tu ouvres les préférences de Skype (onglet Audio/Vidéo), le voyant de la caméra du Mac doit passer vert, et tu dois te voir.
C'est le cas chez toi?

Autrement, on peut aussi réparer les permissions (via l'utilitaire de disque).
Quand on comprend pas pourquoi ça marche pas, les sages prônent souvent la réparation des permissions.
Ca mange pas de pain, et, le pire, c'est que souvent, ils ont raison...


----------



## flippy (2 Novembre 2012)

OK, c'était bien ça ! Je me suis donc permis de réparer les permissions  et la webcam est maintenant active dans le menu prefs _vidéo_ de Skype. Un grand merci pour ton aide


----------



## flippy (3 Novembre 2012)

Bon je relance car si ça fonctionnait super après avoir réparé les permissions une première fois, quand le lendemain je redémarre l'iMac, paf de nouveau je dois à nouveau _réparer_ pour que la vidéo soit active. Ceci dit j'ai remarqué ça : dans les prefs vidéo de Skype, le nom est en Anglais (FacTime HD camera) après réparation et c'est de nouveau en Français (Caméra FaceTime HD) quand je redémarre (et là ça ne marche plus). Donc ce serait lié à la langue (bien que mon Skype soit en Français)  :mouais:  
En gros comment *réparer les permissions* une bonne fois pour toutes ???????????


----------

